# Get by in a pinch.



## HSS (Jan 5, 2011)

Since Bob gave us a tip for starting blind nuts and washers, I thought I would share a method I use to shorten a motor shaft when a work holding vice is not available. I have been using this method for cutting off a motor shaft ever since I took some hide off of my knuckles when the motor slipped from my grasp many years ago.




Patrick


----------



## HSS (Jan 5, 2011)

now how did that happen???????


----------



## HSS (Jan 5, 2011)

fixed that but the rotation is wrong. I get drunk looking at it LOL.
Oh well, gotta get outta here and go to work. Dave if you know how to change the rotation for the pics, let me know, would ya. Thanks

Pat


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 5, 2011)

Thats a good tip I'll remember that one. The extra motors I have need the shaft extended.


----------



## HSS (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Dave, I'll remove those rotated ones. They drive me nuts looking at them. (OCD) The motors I get all have long shafts and a lot of servicemen leave the shaft sticking out the back of the hub about 6 inches and don't put any kind of anti-sieze on the shaft. Sure makes them hard to remove after a couple of years outside. That is why I cut the shaft off. Oh, and I use anti-sieze also. Did you know that a pint can of anti-sieze will paint a 2 story house and use 2 coats? ;D ;D

Oh well, got rid of one of them. I'm afraid if I remove the other, it will remove the one you corrected for me also.


----------



## AR1911 (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't get it. All I see is a motor with two crescent wrenches on the shaft.
What, do you twist the shaft in two?


----------



## HSS (Jan 6, 2011)

AR, how do you hold the shaft to cut it off with a hacksaw? :-\ This holds the shaft stationary and raises the motor up in the front to put pressure on the wrenches. You hold down on the motor with one hand and operate the hacksaw with the other, otherwise the shaft spins under the pressure of the saw.


----------

